# Goodbye letter



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

Verizon allowed me to receive my upgrade 6 months early!







thank goodness..I'm honestly going to miss being on the motorola forums though but my new love in my life, ms.nexus will treat me well. Thank you everyone for the answers to my problems for when I needed it and I hope to see you on the pure side

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Seeya! The bionic isn't that bad lol. Im up for an upgrade in august, hopefully the quad cores will be out









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

The bionic is an amazing phone, I just want more options for customization and kernal optimization. I'll get the quad core when it comes out as well









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Lol who is this guy?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Im thinking of selling.the bionic too but not unless I can get a nexus for 400 or less. Its not life or death. Im not sure if I would even want a phone with less battery life than this one lol. I barely get 6 hours if I use it a lot

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm out too..just ordered a rezound today. Thought about the nexus but can't stand Samsung and I like having the choice between aosp and sense roms. Putting the bionic up on eBay. See if I can at least get 200.00 out of it. Doubtful. Never again will I buy a Motorola device.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Cl your bionic. You'll get 200

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Lol who is this guy?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 lol I was thinking the same thing. Congrats on the Nexus dude see ya.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## syntheticreality (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh this thread is so interesting, please keep it going.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

juicy said:


> Im thinking of selling.the bionic too but not unless I can get a nexus for 400 or less. Its not life or death. Im not sure if I would even want a phone with less battery life than this one lol. I barely get 6 hours if I use it a lot
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


6? I get 15-20 if I go easy on streaming and browsing. That's with out an extended. Id take that battery life over an unlocked bootloader any day. Im with ya on that one.

@ OP
Enjoy your ice cream sandwich!! *frownyface*

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> lol I was thinking the same thing. Congrats on the Nexus dude see ya.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


lol I think everyone is thinking it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Exofuji (Jan 12, 2012)

Zog said:


> 6? I get 15-20 if I go easy on streaming and browsing. That's with out an extended. Id take that battery life over an unlocked bootloader any day. Im with ya on that one.
> 
> @ OP
> Enjoy your ice cream sandwich!! *frownyface*
> ...


Same here I'm getting ~17-20 hours with fairly heavy usage on the original battery. I've messed with the Gnex and I have ICS on my Dinc, I'll stick with the bionic.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I took phone off charger around 7am and am at 30% after moderate use today... (it's 8:30 pm now).. On out pretty hard for last hour and will prob Gerry another hour and half out of it.

Stock/rooted flashed 901 but lost root so flashed back to 893 so whatever radio that makes me...

I keep wifi on at work but am not always close enough for signal. I have radios set to turn off after 30 min during day (15 at night)..
________
signatures take up space


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

The 901 radio gives me a better avg on speedtest.net results than 7.893, and a better signal strength. Id get back on it if I were u. I've also read many complaints of poor signal on the gnex. The bionic seems to have a better antenna.

3 of us just posted similar or same avg's for battery life.. Looks like bionic 15+ and gnex 6-10. Both are 4G dual core devices. One is $100 less and has better build quality + more battery life. Which would u prefer?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

100 dollars less? I got my cln for $79 and I love it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Zog said:


> The 901 radio gives me a better avg on speedtest.net results than 7.893, and a better signal strength. Id get back on it if I were u. I've also read many complaints of poor signal on the gnex. The bionic seems to have a better antenna.
> 
> 3 of us just posted similar or same avg's for battery life.. Looks like bionic 15+ and gnex 6-10. Both are 4G dual core devices. One is $100 less and has better build quality + more battery life. Which would u prefer?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I've had the GNex since release and can tell you from my stand point, I have NO signal issues at all. This phone has been great. Open bootloader to actually mod it the way I want instead of how MOTO/VZW see fit. Battery life for me is off the charger at 5:45am and it last until 10:30-11 pm every day with about 20-25% left. That's with about 40-50 work emails, 100 texts and a handful of phone calls and forum browsing. I don't get why ppl complain about it. I think that's pretty good.

I'm on the bionic thread to root my brothers phone and just thought I would reply to this. That said, you shouldn't always believe what you ready about the phone. My droid X was the first Android phone and I loved it. Except for the locked bootloader and the ability to customize it the way I wanted. Maybe Moto does have better build quality, but that isn't always the best thing. I'm not in here to start anything at all. I just wanted to give my daily experience with the GNex.


----------



## clintro (Jul 14, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I've had the GNex since release and can tell you from my stand point, I have NO signal issues at all. This phone has been great. Open bootloader to actually mod it the way I want instead of how MOTO/VZW see fit. Battery life for me is off the charger at 5:45am and it last until 10:30-11 pm every day with about 20-25% left. That's with about 40-50 work emails, 100 texts and a handful of phone calls and forum browsing. I don't get why ppl complain about it. I think that's pretty good. I'm on the bionic thread to root my brothers phone and just thought I would reply to this. That said, you shouldn't always believe what you ready about the phone. My droid X was the first Android phone and I loved it. Except for the locked bootloader and the ability to customize it the way I wanted. Maybe Moto does have better build quality, but that isn't always the best thing. I'm not in here to start anything at all. I just wanted to give my daily experience with the GNex.


So I shouldn't believe this post??? LOL ;-P


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I've had the GNex since release and can tell you from my stand point, I have NO signal issues at all. This phone has been great. Open bootloader to actually mod it the way I want instead of how MOTO/VZW see fit. Battery life for me is off the charger at 5:45am and it last until 10:30-11 pm every day with about 20-25% left. That's with about 40-50 work emails, 100 texts and a handful of phone calls and forum browsing. I don't get why ppl complain about it. I think that's pretty good.
> 
> I'm on the bionic thread to root my brothers phone and just thought I would reply to this. That said, you shouldn't always believe what you ready about the phone. My droid X was the first Android phone and I loved it. Except for the locked bootloader and the ability to customize it the way I wanted. Maybe Moto does have better build quality, but that isn't always the best thing. I'm not in here to start anything at all. I just wanted to give my daily experience with the GNex.


 Let me tell you about my nexus experience. I've been in the owner of the db since the launch of the device and I've had absolutely 0 probs with it and it has great reception and the super snappy... now when the galaxy nexus came out... I imediately jumped to a verizon store check this baby out and I loved it...It felt a little weird in my hand because of the screen size and the 3 soft button layout was a little weird to me... but then other than that I was happy ... now as soon as I bought the phone .. within an hour I received an update notification I updated the phone I got to my house and immediately was appalled at the terrible terrible reception I had compared to my bionic and my girlfriend's rezound. With my girls rezound she would usually get 1 to 2 bars I usually would get 3 bars.. I'm kinda on the fringe of 3g at my house. The galaxy nexus on the other hand have 1 or no bars at all and I was constantly dropping voice calls and 3g data? don't even think about it. Several times the phone told me that I didn't have any network. So you can believe what you want about the situation either way but I'm telling you right now I have all 3 devices in a fringe area and the nexus fell short. I ended up bringing it back the next day.


----------

